# exploring classical music



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

interested in knowing more about classical music? embarking on a journey with music history, analysis, lives of the composers, recommended recordings, a guide to listening and more?

Check out this exciting and reasonably-priced online course today:

http://www.nunotes.com/exploring-classical-music.html

If you have any questions at all then email [email protected] rather than reply here.

Warm Regards

Jaime


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I want to embark on a journey to learn more about the life of a particular composer and music tutor named Jamie Byrne. Does your course offer that?


----------

